
FAA Bans Recalled Apple Laptops from Flights - jmsflknr
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-08-13/u-s-regulator-bans-recalled-apple-laptops-from-flights
======
js2
Multiple folks in this thread have asked how the TSA is going to deal with
this. The answer is: it won't. These laptops were banned as a "dangerous good"
by the FAA. This is separate from the TSA's list of items banned as a security
threat.

> The Transportation Security Administration also has rules on "prohibited
> items" that pose a security threat. Though they sometimes overlap, the TSA
> security rules are separate from the FAA dangerous goods safety rules
> discussed here.

[https://www.faa.gov/hazmat/packsafe/](https://www.faa.gov/hazmat/packsafe/)

~~~
cm2187
To those who wonder why you can’t board with a thermometer:

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IrdYueB9pY4](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IrdYueB9pY4)

~~~
Kuinox
In a recent thermometer there is no mercury anymore. By recent i mean in the
last few decades.

~~~
daliusd
You are a little bit too optimistic [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercury-in-
glass_thermometer#L...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercury-in-
glass_thermometer#List_of_countries_with_regulations_or_recommendations_on_mercury_thermometers)

~~~
Kuinox
I just googled for my country (France) and found an article from 1999 (?!)
stating that it is forbidden.
[https://www.lexpress.fr/informations/thermometre-la-fin-
du-m...](https://www.lexpress.fr/informations/thermometre-la-fin-du-
mercure_632797.html)

------
r0m4n0
Just adding my mbp anecdote.

I purchased my MacBook Pro in 2015. A year ago I noticed the top 15% of my
trackpad wasn’t clicking. I did a little research and saw that this is
sometimes the first symptom of an expanded battery and to bring it in. I
finally made an appointment a few months ago and came in to have it
investigated further. In the appointment they told me they “disassembled and
confirmed everything was functioning properly.” They did a software diagnostic
which also confirmed the same. The service person came out and said the very
top of the trackpad never clicks and that’s how it was designed. They sent me
on my way... a few weeks ago I received an email saying the battery was
recalled.

In summary, the “genius” looked at an expanded battery and proceeded to tell
me everything is fine. I respect the fact that apple has a presence that
allows you to have your devices inspected but it gave me a false sense of
security. I had even researched replacing the battery myself up until that
appointment

~~~
vanilla_nut
A growing problem since Tim Cook took over as CEO seems to be Apple techs
trying to slither their way out of providing service. I've dealt with a number
of flat-out lies that I had to actually call techs out on to get my devices
serviced. Examples:

I bought Airpods last year. When they were about 10 months old, it was
December in NYC, where I live. It gets a little cold, but not _that_ cold --
freezing point is about the lowest it gets, maybe a few degrees below that at
night. When I ran with my Airpods, they started to shut off randomly on colder
days (40 Fahrenheit or below) -- clearly a sign of an aging battery not
providing enough charge. Particularly since they started working again when I
took them back inside. I brought them into the Apple Store, and the tech tried
to convince me that "Bluetooth just doesn't work well in the cold" and that
they couldn't do anything about the issue. I had to basically beg the "Genius"
to replace them, which promptly fixed my issue.

My iPhone SE would become randomly unresponsive to touches after they replaced
the battery. I had to come in 3 times, reinstall iOS without using a backup
twice, and beg the Genius (again) to replace my phone because their
touchscreen test "didn't see any issues"... because it was a spurious issue
that wasn't present all the time. I only got it replaced becaused I lucked out
and the issue surfaced when the Genius was trying to start a diagnostic.

They've also tried to sneak their way out of servicing my Macbook Pro for
"staingate" (coating wearing off the screen, covered by a 4 year extended
policy) because, and I quote, "it isn't _that_ bad."

Apple stores have clearly been prioritizing margins instead of customer
experience. Those of us in the know can usually fight our way around these
customer hostile policies, but I feel awful for my parents, grandparents, etc.
-- they've been bamboozled by Apple into upgrading their phones for issues
that should have been covered for free, just because they're trusting of the
techs. It's gotten to the point that I don't recommend Apple products to them
because the in store experience has gotten so bad.

It wasn't always this way. I remember when the original iPhone first came out
that they were much, much, much more lax about replacing things pro bono, both
for laptops and for phones. It's only since ~2012 or so that I've noticed
service went really downhill, which happens to coincide with some
restructuring of the Apple Store.

I miss the old Apple.

~~~
zrobotics
"Bluetooth just doesn't work well in the cold"

I really hope this is BS, but I wouldn't be surprised. Sad the tech couldn't
come up with a better excuse than that, are you supposed to really believe
that? Bluetooth isn't exactly a new Apple-specific technology, people have had
years of experience already with Bluetooth devices.

~~~
bparsons
Weird. I use bluetooth headphones while skiing all the time. Never had an
issue.

------
1e-9
In addition to the 432,000 Macbook Pros sold in the US from mid-2015 to 2017
being outright banned from flying, there will be all the other Mackbook Pros
sold from about 2013 to mid-2015 that outwardly look just like the banned
ones. I suppose all those lookalikes will be pulled out and have their serial
numbers checked, which is in microscopic print on the back, which will
definitely slow down Pre-check when you would otherwise leave the Macbook in
the bag. That's a lot of hardware that has suddenly become much less valuable
to travelers. Seems like Apple needs to do more than just replace batteries.

Edit: Can check serial number.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
You can open the MBP up and show the agent your About Mac window in the
setting menu. It has the serial number, but more importantly, it will tell
them the year of the laptop (mine says mid 2014).

~~~
1e-9
Along with the hassle of opening the laptop, powering it on, and clicking
About This Mac; you would have the security issue of entering your password
while surrounded by other people and cameras. None of the verification options
seem very appealing.

~~~
peterburkimsher
I flew Etihad from Sydney to Abu Dhabi last week. They warned transiting
customers that phones and laptops must be charged up before passing airport
security in the UK or US.

The TSA already requires that laptops and phones must be powered-on on demand
to "prove that they're real". That's already a cybersecurity risk.

I'm relieved that the banned laptops doesn't include my 15" mid-2014 MacBook
Pro, or my dad's hand-me-down 13" mid-2015 MacBook Pro that he generously gave
to me last week after I helped him repair it.

~~~
coin
There’s a ban on fake laptop? Why does the TSA care if they are real?

~~~
BigJono
Presumably if there's a working computer inside the case then it can't be
packed to the brim with c4?

~~~
jandrese
Yeah, someone would have to leave a Raspberry Pi zero sized chunk of explosive
out to put up a boot screen and something close enough to a windows boot logo
to pass a cursory visual inspection.

In reality, the X-Ray should already make it pretty clear if there is
something weird about the laptop's build. Turning on the machine is entirely
unnecessary. Also, I have not been asked to turn on a laptop in many years, so
unless this is a new development it is badly out of date.

~~~
Iolaum
The metal casing of many laptops reflects the xrays, hence you can't see
anything inside them.

~~~
Reason077
At many airports you can see the x-ray images of the bags and devices as they
are scanned/checked.

In my experience there is always a detailed image of the inside of laptops.
Color-coded according to material type/density and clearly showing the
location of batteries, etc.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
I'd imagine the batteries being switched for plastic explosive would be a
simple way to take explosives onboard for unsophisticated attackers, turning
on rules out that possibility. Not everyone who wants to blow stuff up is a
hacker.

~~~
Reason077
Wouldn’t plastic explosive have a different density to real batteries, and
thus show up very obviously on the scanner?

The machines are tuned to highlight specific risky materials (such as liquids
& gels).

At one point it was common to be asked to turn on laptops etc. But I haven’t
seen them do that for years - presumably because the scanners have improved.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
LiPo laptop battery is apparently around 1.8-2 g/cm3 (sorry can't find good
figures), whilst C4 is 1.73 g/cm3. Not sure what the density resolution is
like -- I'd guess it's poor because you can't tell what thickness/type of
casing you're looking through from the luggage "xray"; I'd imagine it to be
primarily good at relative density.

------
ohnope
My MacBook model / year matches the recall, but my serial number isn't
eligible. Does that mean I need to go to Apple's recall webpage and input the
serial number at the TSA checkpoint? This is going to be interesting.

~~~
mason55
I’m in the same boat. And also in the middle of a business trip with my
laptop.

Hopefully I don’t have any problems on the way home because I have no idea
what I will do.

~~~
mruts
No one actually cares. Weed is also banned on planes, TSA agents have found
some of mine on my carry on a couple times, and no one bats an eye.

~~~
kingosticks
So they left it in the case? You'd have thought they'd at least dispose of it
in the same way they do with bottles of water, even if they don't kick-up a
fuss over it.

~~~
mruts
Yeah. I was surprised to. Might be an official policy or something. I've
previously had weed found in California and wasn't surprised that they looked
the other way. I was surprised however when they let me keep it even though I
wasn't going to or from a state with legalization.

------
hdfbdtbcdg
A lot of people are commenting how hard this will be to enforce/easy to avoid.

That's not the right way to look at it. If someone now takes one of these
laptops onto a flight and it burns mid-flight that person is now criminally
liable. At the very least they will have to pay for the emergency landing
etc..

~~~
dawnerd
Thats a bit unfair though. Do you think most people will know if their laptop
if affected? This is the first I've heard of it and honestly can't remember
what year my MBP is.

~~~
jhabdas
Apple sent me an email directly stating my Mac was affected. My early 2017 MPB
has run hot enough to burn through 2 $80 charging cables already.

I've since switched operating systems to Linux and have no intention of
getting serviced as there are no authorized service centers in my area unless
I get on a plane.

Would I trust anyone else touching my Mac anyway? The answer is no and I plan
to buy a Huawei replacement laptop with 5G.

~~~
gruez
>Would I trust anyone else touching my Mac anyway? The answer is no and I plan
to buy a Huawei replacement laptop with 5G.

This reads like satire.

------
tyingq
The TSA will clearly have issues managing this. All MacBooks look the same to
them. They can't currently manage basic stuff like _" baby formula might need
different rules than our 3oz standard for liquids."_ Expect pressure on Apple
to make it a non-issue.

~~~
jdavis703
I actually took an 10 inch screwdriver on to a flight accidently. When I was
unpacking at the hotel I was like "how the F did this get past the security
check?"

Another time I was running late for my flight and forgot to empty my 16oz
water bottle. After my bag went through the scanner I realized my mistake and
told the TSA agent about it. He uncapped the bottle, swirrled the water
around, sniffed it, and then handed me back 16 ounces of water and said not to
worry about it.

So yeah, I have minimal expectation TSA will catch this.

Now UK airport security might handle it. I've been specifically asked if my
laptop has been damaged, is swelling or has been recently repaired. I assume
if you answer yes to any of those questions your device is banned from flying.

~~~
WildGreenLeave
Amsterdam Airport (Schiphol) allows you to bring a full waterbottle (openend
and unopenend) through security. Also you don't have to unpack your bag
anymore. Just take it of your back and it will go right through the machine.

I am not sure what changed because I haven't seen this before. Even modern
airports like Changi (Singapore) required me to empty my bottle. If anyone
knows what changed, always interesting to read!

Source: flew from Schiphol 3 times in the last few months.

~~~
jhabdas
There's nothing modern about Changi's use of "angel wings" to physically
detain passengers moving through customs while they collect biometrics.

~~~
isostatic
Haven’t been to singapore for a while but I was never stopped at customs
(green channel)

If you are on about collecting fingerprints at immigration, the US does that,
as do many other countries.

------
AlexDragusin
I am wondering how long this non-removable battery fiasco is gonna last,
instead of an expensive recall it would been a simple battery recall and swap
that doesn't involve leaving the laptop in service for any amount of time and
doable on short notice so the travelers would not be inconvenienced.

On top of that, when non-removable batteries fail, they usually take down the
whole device with them beyond repair, while a properly placed removable
battery at the edge (back) of the device would less likely do damage the
device.

~~~
Zanni
Indefinitely, because most people do not consider it a "fiasco." Have you seen
what the batteries look like for, say, the new 13" Macbook Pro or the 12"
Macbook? They're not bricks you could just feed into a slot. They're multi-
part systems that distribute the battery through the gaps in the case. Fixing
them in place means they don't need extra casing support, don't need to be
near a specific edge and are flexible enough to maximize space usage inside
the case.

Yes, all those issues could be addressed by making Apple laptops thicker and
heavier, and there's a large contingent on HN that wants exactly that. But ...
there's an even larger contingent outside the techi-verse that loves thin and
light laptops.

~~~
AlexDragusin
Yes I've seen them and it's driven by the misguided quest for the thinnest,
form over function devices while refusing to accept that battery technology is
not yet up to the task. Particularly when you consider the volatile Lithium
based tech which is sensitive to heat, let's put them in enclosed cases where
lots of heat is generated, make them non removable, what could go wrong.

Here I just put something rough together to demonstrate that it can be done
even with the thin devices if the motivations were in the right place:
[https://www.ypson.com/hn/battery-thin-
device.png](https://www.ypson.com/hn/battery-thin-device.png)

Took me a few minutes, surely this can be done given the budgets and great
engineers available in the employ of the major companies.

~~~
crooked-v
Except, as already noted, batteries in current Macbooks are not one
rectangular slab like that.

Take a look at the inside of the current Macbook Pro:
[https://i.imgur.com/pTZjbuZ.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/pTZjbuZ.jpg)

That's a "battery" that's actually six separate batteries, fit around and
underneath the structural components of the touchpad.

Make it a single piece that can be neatly removed like your would-be concept
image and you cut battery life in half. Customers would revolt, and far more
noticeably than over mere keyboard problems.

~~~
AdamJacobMuller
In addition to the shape, which itself would need to be compromised by a
removable battery, there is the issue of the casing.

Any battery requires a certain amount of puncture resistance. When a battery
is embedded into a device and irremovable, the casing of the device itself
counts as part of that puncture resistance. If the battery is removable, the
battery module itself must be puncture resistant and you're wasting
significant internal volume with hard casing around the removable battery
module which does not need to exist.

~~~
userbinator
Look at smartphone batteries --- even when they were easily replaceable, they
weren't very puncture-resistant, being nothing more than a bare pouch cell
with a wrapper label.

------
floatingatoll
This doesn't mean that TSA will be checking serial numbers. It means that
people will be scared and consider checking if they need a recall, and
completing it, instead of delaying.

It does mean that if you bring a laptop for which the recall applies onto a
plane, you could be found at fault if it crashes. Assuming you live and
they're able to read the serial number from it, anyways. I assume that comes
with some sort of financial liability, which at the (iirc) ~$12mil/person cost
of life used by the USgov + the cost an entire plane, seems a bit much to
risk.

Battery recalls are risk-of-death recalls. Do not put off repairs.

~~~
Waterluvian
I have a hard time believing that this is all just to point the finger after a
plane crashes.

Sure the logistics of enforcing it are difficult, but this does have the
effect of telling the public not to do it.

~~~
floatingatoll
It's _for_ "dear public, please self-police so your plane doesn't crash". That
there's a possible stick behind that "don't die" carrot is not the primary
point, and honestly not one most people will consider.

------
sanguy
Flew yesterday out of Dulles and they were inspecting and ordering "no fly" on
certain models. Was a complete shit-show.

~~~
stronglikedan
I hope they at least have a separate line for that. Apple folks are used to
waiting in extra long lines anyway, right?

~~~
magduf
Exactly. This sounds great to me: they should have a separate (long) line for
the Apple customers, so people like me with Dells can just cruise right
through security.

------
jonnismash
How the heck would a TSA agent know the difference

~~~
r1nkgrl
They'll just scan the serial number when it passes through the x-ray machine,
then use some OCR script to process the image and upload it to
[https://support.apple.com/15-inch-macbook-pro-battery-
recall](https://support.apple.com/15-inch-macbook-pro-battery-recall) /s

~~~
mttjj
Okay, but does Apple change the serial number when you send it in to get it
fixed? How are they supposed to know that I already sent mine in and got a
replacement battery from Apple? Guess I have to carry proof around with me?

(To be clear I’m not arguing with the poster I’m directly responding to. Just
trying to think through this process like the OP mentioned.)

~~~
mfer
The Apple website has a lookup that will tell you if a seriel number is
affected and has not already been fixed. They keep track of the fixed
machines.

~~~
amaterasu
This database is inaccurate, my machine was repaired early this year prior to
the recall (irritatingly at my cost as the batteries were swollen). It is
still listed as requiring replacement batteries via this search...

~~~
DangitBobby
Not to mention it won't include third party repairs

------
rhn_mk1
What are that kind of decisions based on? This is a repeat of the Samsung Note
(?) fiasco, which, as someone else correctly stated, is just going to cause
manufacturers not to disclose defects.

What is the actual criterion they used to determine that the device is
dangerous? Did they estimate the likelihood of the battery catching fire, or
did they just rely on manufacturer information? If it's the former, where can
I see the numbers (and compare them with other devices?). If it's the latter,
will I be safe forever to bring cheap no-name electronics on planes?

~~~
doguozkan
The article says there are safety instructions from 2016 which dictate goods
with recalled batteries should not be taken on flights, and customers who had
the batteries replaced aren't restricted by this.

------
Causality1
I wonder if this was a simple manufacturing mistake or an intentional design
gamble which failed. The Note 7 battery failures and Macbook Pro 'flexgate'
being examples of the latter.

------
dap
> While there have been repeated incidents of phones, laptops and other
> devices overheating and catching fire in passenger compartments of planes,
> it hasn’t ever caused a fire to spread. The flames can be extinguished with
> water and flight attendants are trained how to address it.

I was under the impression that water was the wrong thing to put on a Li-Ion
battery fire. Is that right?

~~~
NikkiA
The FAA has a video on the subject:

[https://youtu.be/vS6KA_Si-m8?t=185](https://youtu.be/vS6KA_Si-m8?t=185)

I suspect the rationale is that any potential for exposing new parts of the
battery chemistry to water are dwarfed by the effectiveness of stopping the
thermal runaway, and battery chemistry that's already reacted can't react
again.

~~~
vageli
> The FAA has a video on the subject:

> [https://youtu.be/vS6KA_Si-m8?t=185](https://youtu.be/vS6KA_Si-m8?t=185)

> I suspect the rationale is that any potential for exposing new parts of the
> battery chemistry to water are dwarfed by the effectiveness of stopping the
> thermal runaway, and battery chemistry that's already reacted can't react
> again.

Immediately following that clip is an exhibit showcasing the deployment of a
Halon extinguisher to extinguish the fire followed by water to cool the
battery pack.

~~~
NikkiA
Given that the clip is listed as methods to put out such fires, listed in
order of effectiveness, most effective first, yes of course they list other
methods, but as you can see they consider water most effective, halon + water
for cooling less effective, and halon alone barely effective (the fire
restarts).

------
olalonde
In case you're wondering whether your Macbook Pro needs to be serviced:
[https://support.apple.com/15-inch-macbook-pro-battery-
recall](https://support.apple.com/15-inch-macbook-pro-battery-recall)

~~~
foobiekr
It's amazing that months later this still doesn't distinguish between "already
serviced" and "not applicable" which makes it hard to tell if Apple is,
perhaps, making a mistake on the former conclusion.

------
chiefalchemist
The bad news is, going forward this will discourage companies from disclosing
issues sooner rather than later. It may also, ever so slightly, discourage
innovation if such changes might create more risk than reward.

------
jedberg
To everyone saying “how will they enforce this?” the answer is the same as
everything else. If you take a gun on a plane and get through TSA with it, you
still committed a felony. If you then use the gun and put a hole in the plane,
you’ll be personally liable for that.

If you take an explody battery on a plane and it explodes, the liability is on
you.

The TSA might ask you if your laptop has an unsafe battery. That will probably
be the extent of the enforcement. Now you know that you could be committing a
crime if you haven’t checked it.

------
mindgam3
Not quite as bad as it sounds.

> Laptops that have replaced batteries won’t be impacted

Edit: re how to check, in theory you could prove it was fixed by showing the
service receipt from Apple. In practice, I have no idea what would happen. But
I feel like you'd get through if you showed up with a printed receipt taped to
your laptop.

~~~
saagarjha
How are they going to check this?

~~~
NikkiA
Lying to a TSA officer or a FAA agent would likely be a felony, onus is on the
passenger to not want to commit a felony.

I.e same honour-system that works for 99% of bans.

------
gesman
And also - how it will affect TSA Precheck-ers who currently does not need to
pull out laptops?

------
chairmanmow
Just wondering, I have this Mac, and I had the battery replaced, but I doubt
there's any way the FAA can tell that, maybe they can. Wonder what'll happen
if I try to fly with it.

------
jdenning
Has anyone found any information about how to prove you've had the battery
replaced?

My battery started swelling a couple months before the recall. I was in Brazil
at the time so I had to have it replaced by a third-party repair shop.

~~~
amaterasu
Mine was repaired by apple prior to the recall, and is still listed as
requiring replacement via the serial number search too...

------
rubicon33
I had my battery replaced under this program. Can I bring it on the plane now?

~~~
jhabdas
Did they allow you to watch while they replaced the battery?

~~~
berkeleyjunk
I had to turn in the Macbook Pro at the Apple store and it took them more than
a week to return it. They had to ship to a centralized repair center. I doubt
anyone got to watch.

------
surds
Why is critical info so often missing from important articles like this one?

Where do I find out if my MacBook has been recalled? Is there a tool somewhere
for me to check or is it based just on a combination of year and model?

~~~
dang
The articles may not deliver but the Hacker News threads usually do:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20692762](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20692762)

~~~
surds
I did not read through all the comments as I was in mobile - my bad!

Appreciate the help!

------
slang800
The article doesn't explain how they intend to enforce this ban. A recalled
MacBook looks identical to the non-recalled ones, so this seems like a
pointless rule.

~~~
mikeash
It will probably be quite effective. Travelers will see these articles, and
airlines will probably send out reminders to people not to bring these
machines on the plane. Most people with them will get them fixed or leave them
at home, and the risk is greatly diminished.

It's not a bomb where any failure to keep it off the planes is catastrophic.
They can afford to have some people defying the ban.

~~~
nvrspyx
Even if it gets fixed, how would TSA know that? If TSA doesn't check at all,
then the "solution" is relying on people following a rule that has no
enforcement.

How many people are going to actually read these articles to know which models
are affected? How many people are going to remember the articles when it's
time for them to go to the airport? How many people are simply going to ignore
the rule because their MBP is their primary computer and would rather not go
without it?

Can they afford to have _some_ people or _most_ people defying the ban?
Because as it stands, it's impossible to tell how many people are just going
to voluntarily follow a rule with (close to) zero enforcement....unless they
actually enforce it

~~~
mikeash
Yes, they can afford it. The purpose is just to reduce risk. The rule doesn't
need to be, and I'm sure it wasn't intend to be, foolproof.

------
Aloha
yeah, TSA isn't going to do one iota of enforcement

~~~
pdonis
If the FAA bans an item, it's up to the airline, not TSA, to ensure that such
items are not in either carry-on or checked luggage.

~~~
dahart
The TSA currently enforces other FAA bans, like limits on alcohol.

And why have you posted this comment 6 times?

~~~
coin
Do you have a source for this?

~~~
dahart
Sure. Google “tsa” and click “what can I bring?”, it goes right to the
descriptions which cite the FAA regulations.
[https://www.tsa.gov/travel/security-
screening/whatcanibring/...](https://www.tsa.gov/travel/security-
screening/whatcanibring/all)

~~~
nixpulvis
I clicked your link, and ctrl-f'd "FAA", it only cites the FAA for "Alcoholic
beverages" and "Alcoholic beverages over 140 proof", "Car Parts", ...

I gave up at this point thanks to an error:

    
    
        An AJAX HTTP error occurred.
        HTTP Result Code: 503
        StatusText: Service Unavailable
    

Finally I searched for "Laptops" which doesn't mention the FAA at all.

"Laptops

Carry On Bags: Yes

Checked Bags: Yes

Please remove the laptops from your bag and place it in a separate bin for
X-ray screening.

TSA Pre® travelers do not need to remove shoes, laptops, 3-1-1 liquids, belts
or light jackets. Please see TSA Pre® for more information."

~~~
dahart
> it only cites the FAA for ...

The link above goes to a partial list. Click on “A-Z list” on the right side
to see everything in one page, and then CTRL+F “faa” and you’ll see 17
matches.

[https://www.tsa.gov/travel/security-
screening/whatcanibring/...](https://www.tsa.gov/travel/security-
screening/whatcanibring/all-list)

> Finally I searched for “Laptops” which doesn’t mention the FAA at all.

Right, I see the same thing under laptop, but you might take a look at “Power
Banks” and “Power Charger” and “Phone Charger” which all mention lithium ion
batteries and reference FAA web pages -- however the link seems to be broken.

------
bredren
I thought this was about keyboards making pilots unable to do crucial data
entry at first.

------
apexalpha
Can Apple just send a notification to all affected devices?

------
stefan_
But you can keep bringing your 100 Wh powerbanks (coincidentally the same
energy as contained in a 2015 15 inch MacBook battery).

~~~
gesman
My Laptop takes 2 x 230W power supplies, lol.

~~~
wtallis
1\. Watt-hours are not the same thing as Watts.

2\. That's not a laptop, that's a luggable.

